# Moss & Yogurt mix grows white fuzz mold



## Jaap (18 Aug 2015)

Hello,

I have made a moss and yogurt mixture in a blender to spread over my driftwood in my new vivarium. I am totally new to this so I have no clue of what I am doing (...as if I knew what I was doing with my aquarium). I see white fuzz mold growing on the driftwood and it is now massive! Should I clean it up or will it go away on its own?

I only have potting soil, aquatic plants and nothing alive in there. I mist once or twice a day.

Thanks!


----------



## Wizard (18 Aug 2015)

OK this is the 1st time I have ever heard about blending yogurt and moss ....can u explain why you would add yogurt ?


----------



## Wizard (18 Aug 2015)

Just googled it ....moss and yogurt seems a good combo to grow moss ....but....I'd recommend taking it out , disposing of the yogurt and doing some research on aquatic moss while your cleaning the tank ready for round 2


----------



## ian_m (18 Aug 2015)

This is normally done to get moss to grow on tiles and bricks to "age" a new house. Not heard of it for use in an aquarium, will probably just go mouldy and kill the moss....oh it does.


----------



## RossMartin (18 Aug 2015)

What yogurt did you use? Did it contain L.Acidophilus? It needs it as it helps prevent fungus growing. http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/georges-tmc-signature.25103/page-12


----------



## Iain Sutherland (18 Aug 2015)

this method does work well, check out geaorges one he did, but the amount of yoghurt needs to be minimal... like tiny or it will just go moldy.


----------



## Jaap (18 Aug 2015)

Well that escalated quickly  I used quite a bit of yogurt. Will the fungus go away on its own?


----------



## RossMartin (18 Aug 2015)

I wouldn't imagine it will disappear on its own!


----------



## zozo (18 Aug 2015)

Yogurt is like an early form of cheese and cheese is actualy made with the help of a kind of fungus. One that likes to grow on dairy products. There is some stuff in dairy this fungus and other fungus likes. Moss and fungus are close related and grow somewhat in the same form, it doesnt grow roots it attaches on a cellulair level with rhizoids. so in a way the mixture with dairy products is base for certain kinds of amino acids/hormones which stimulate rhizoid propagation. But it also contains and develops certain kinds of fungus very quickly.

Thats why i went for a root stimilator wich contains all necerary aminos and hormones to do the same without the fungal properties. Called Rhizotonic in a spraybottle and it works like a charm. Mosses love it and grow like crazy it's also benefitial for plant growth..  Down sides are that stuff is rather expensive altough with 1 liter you'll do a year or more. And it is commonly known and traded in the illigal hemp growing community. So people seeing you walk into a shop like that are prone to think you are not going to use it on mosses and gossip. But still that stuff rocks and can be ordered via internet as well.. 

In this topic i showed what this stuff can do on moss in 25 days under moderate light. If you dont believe me, give it a try. It isn't a dream.. I soaked the wood with that stuff with spraying over it for weeks.
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/fissidens-fontanus-dry-start.35450/#post-400650

I also use as an addition to the ferts about 3 to 5 ml a week in 43 liter tank.


----------



## Cor (9 Nov 2016)

Jaap said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have made a moss and yogurt mixture in a blender to spread over my driftwood in my new vivarium. I am totally new to this so I have no clue of what I am doing (...as if I knew what I was doing with my aquarium). I see white fuzz mold growing on the driftwood and it is now massive! Should I clean it up or will it go away on its own?
> 
> ...



Well, I know, it's been a while,
but how did the story of the 'white fuzzy mold' ended?
Because I'm facing the same problems in my dry start set-up.

cheers Cor


----------

